# Exciting developments in the IFL



## Omar B (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm not sure if you guys have seen this news yet but the IFL's looking good this year.  Aside from new coaches, new fighters, new teams they  will also be having an open door policy.  So, anybody wanna put together a team and go for it?
_
"We are also excited about the ability to have this open-door policy, where globally any camp that wants to put together three guys in the weight classes we would specify for that particular event, they're invited to compete," Otto said. "They show up with those three guys in that weight class, they can get in the mix. In the past we didn't allow that. For instance, if Tito Ortiz wants to promote Team Punishment and promote Team Punishment fighters, he can do that." _

http://secure.sherdog.com/news/articles.asp?n_id=10489


----------



## TheArtofDave (Dec 30, 2007)

after conditioning, and seeing what you're up against i'm sure there could be a team put together. but i'd have to get myself in condition, and also im getting back involved in pasaryu which is a nice little combat art so while I'm working towards that after getting my black belt, and maybe getting to 2nd degree i'd love to be on a team in the IFL.

i'm sure there are others who'd be ready before me but i'd need at least 6 mnths to a year before i'd be ready.

Good luck though


----------



## Bodhisattva (Jan 3, 2008)

Omar B said:


> I'm not sure if you guys have seen this news yet but the IFL's looking good this year. Aside from new coaches, new fighters, new teams they will also be having an open door policy. So, anybody wanna put together a team and go for it?
> 
> _"We are also excited about the ability to have this open-door policy, where globally any camp that wants to put together three guys in the weight classes we would specify for that particular event, they're invited to compete," Otto said. "They show up with those three guys in that weight class, they can get in the mix. In the past we didn't allow that. For instance, if Tito Ortiz wants to promote Team Punishment and promote Team Punishment fighters, he can do that." _
> 
> http://secure.sherdog.com/news/articles.asp?n_id=10489


 
That could really make *MMA *exciting.  It's the sort of thing that made *boxing* exciting back in the day.


----------



## Odin (Jan 4, 2008)

See im not convinced its a good idea, MMA in general has an open door policy remember its only the most talented in the sport that make it to the big name shows if you watch low level MMA it can be very scrappy ,not very technical and not that entertaining to watch especially if your a fan of MMA who knows his stuff.


----------

